# HELP! Dog getting up in middle of night w/Diarrhea!!



## frank_dog (Jul 28, 2010)

Gf's dog, about 1.5 yrs old, rat terrier mix thing, not completely sure on breed. She just moved to a new apartment 2 wks ago. Each night, he has got up at 2-3 am, scratched at the door, then just unloads everywhere. He does go during day too and he gets taken out right before bed. This has happened like 5 times in last week or so. Could it be stress of living in a new place? She stayed at her moms for over a month an this never happened, but he goes there all the time. It's obvious he isn't doing it on purpose, he very remorseful right away. Just wondering if this requires a vet visit or if getting him on a reg routine will be the answer..? Thanks! Sorry if choppy I typed this on my phone.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I'd suggest a vet visit to ensure that he isn't getting dehydrated, but some things to think about:
Is the diarrhea only happening at night? What happens when he goes during the day? Is it possible that there's something in the new apartment that could be causing it?
Are you still feeding his normal food (and have you changed his food recently) - if so it might be worth trying boiled chicken and rice for a few days.


----------



## frank_dog (Jul 28, 2010)

Haven't changed food, also diarrhea during day and in his kennel. He eating and drinking regularly, lots of water as usual. Accidents seem to only happen overnight tho. He is visibly shaking and scared which leads me to believe he can't help it. It's a little more solid during the day, but not much. I don't think there's anything he can get into at apt. I've limited his toys already and is kennel'd when no one is home.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The water may be different. Try buying some distilled bottled water and giving him that for a few days and see if it seems better. You can also add a couple of tablespoons of pure canned pumpkin to his food (not spiced pie filling). It should firm things up.
He doesn't have access to a balcony or patio where a new neighbor might be feeding him stuff that isn't good for him, does he? Have you recently started a new bag of dog food? Maybe that bag is bad.


----------



## frank_dog (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. No, no neighbors could feed. I'll tell her to try the water thing. I guess the dog shakes at dif times and has had accidents in his kennel. Normally, if he has to go out in the middle of the night he normally goes by the door an will wake you and did that last night at her moms house where he is comfortable. But at the apt he doesn't even try for door he just goes. He's had his first day of boiled chicken an rice so we'll see how that goes


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

No chance of a carbon Monoxide leak from the heater, or electrical problem, so he's getting stray voltage through a floor or anything is there? Do you have carpet in this home, so maybe static is a problem?
Do try adding some pumpkin to his food. It normally firms things up.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd take the dog to the vet, and ask specifically about the possibility of coccidia and giardia. They are two parasites that tend not to show up in a routine worm test (and sometimes, not even when the vet is looking for them - in which case, treatment will tell you if that's the problem.) Diarrhea from Giardia especially tends to show up in times of stress. And moving is stressful. Would also look at the food he's been getting.


----------



## frank_dog (Jul 28, 2010)

I guess she already tried pumpkin the past couple days. Nothing happened. So a bet visit is needed? Ok, I think she was trying to avoid it...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Feeding too much can also cause diarrhea...
Take a fresh fecal sample to the vet with the dog and let them check temp, gut sounds, abdominal tenderness, etc. It won't be that expensive for what you are needing..


----------

